# Energy Consulting Companies in the UAE



## mountainview (May 8, 2014)

Hello, 

I am a Canadian and I would like to move to the UAE. I have several years of work experience in the energy sector (energy analysis and policy) and I would be grateful if someone can provide guidance in terms of applying in the UAE job market. I have worked for international organisations and I have a graduate degree in mathematics and economics with 3 years of work experience. 

Many thanks in advance 

Mountainview


----------

